# Kommunikation Applet mit MySQL-Datenbank



## adam (16. Jan 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist jetzt ca. 6 Jahre her, seit dem ich mit Java nichts mehr gemacht habe. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir wieder etwas auf die Sprünge helfen. 

In der Vergangenheit habe ich den JDK 1.1.8 benutzt. Der wird wohl jetzt veraltert sein. Auf der anderen Seite sind die Applets, die ich damit erstellt habe, ohne Probleme in jedem Browser gelaufen. Deshalb die erste Frage:

1. Sollte ich mir eine neuere Version besorgen und wenn ja welche? 

Ich möchte jetzt die Applets erweitern. U.a. sollen die in regelmäßigen Zeitabständen Daten mit einer MySQL-Datenbank austauschen. Da das wahrscheinlich nur über ein serverseitiges Script geht, hier meine zweite Frage:

2. Könnt ihr mir eine Java-Routine nennen mit der man Daten mit einem PHP-Script austauschen (senden/empfangen) kann. Ein Beispiel wäre schön.

Schöne Grüße
Adam


----------



## adam (18. Jan 2008)

Hmm, hat denn niemand hier einen kleinen Tip für mich


----------



## tfa (18. Jan 2008)

Also aktuell ist momentan JDK 1.6.0, damit solltest Du arbeiten. 
Kommunikation zwischen Applet und Server ist nicht immer ganz einfach (müssen es wirklich Applets sein?). Wenn Du auf dem Server schon PHP-Skripte laufen hast, könnte der Datenaustausch ganz einfach per HTTP erfolgen, also z.B. über java.net.URLConnecttion.

Mehr Informationen findest Du hier: Link


----------



## adam (19. Jan 2008)

Danke für den Tip, den Link muß ich mir mal genauer ansehen.



> müssen es wirklich Applets sein?


Gibt es den eine Alternative? Flash hat nicht die Funktionen die ich benötige (Bitmap-Manipulation). 

Kommen auch ältere Browser mit dem JDK 1.6.0 klar? 

Schöne Grüße
Adam


----------



## tfa (19. Jan 2008)

Die Alternative wäre, die Software als normale Java-Applikation auzuliefern. Wenn es unbedingt im Browser laufen soll, ginge noch eine normale Webanwendung. Keine Ahnung ob das für Dein Programm praktikabel ist.



			
				adam hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kommen auch ältere Browser mit dem JDK 1.6.0 klar?


Wie können die Browser denn werden? Halbwegs moderne unterstützen das Java, das man ihnen installiert hat.


----------



## zilti (22. Jan 2008)

Du kannst per JDBC mit dem Applet zum Datenbankserver verbinden. Dann musst du es allerdings noch signieren.


----------



## tfa (23. Jan 2008)

zilti hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst per JDBC mit dem Applet zum Datenbankserver verbinden. Dann musst du es allerdings noch signieren.


Ja, und beten, dass keiner die DB-Verbindungdaten hackt.


----------



## zilti (23. Jan 2008)

Gibt es denn eine andere Möglichkeit, sich mit ner MySQL db zu verbinden? So dass es nicht so leicht gehackt werden kann?


----------



## tfa (23. Jan 2008)

Ja, indirekt über einen Application-Server als 3-Schicht-Architektur.


----------



## adam (25. Jan 2008)

> Wenn Du auf dem Server schon PHP-Skripte laufen hast, könnte der Datenaustausch ganz einfach per HTTP erfolgen, also z.B. über java.net.URLConnecttion.


Ist wirklich einfach, danke für den Tip :wink:


----------



## Gast (31. Jan 2008)

Ist mit application-server gemeint, das wir ein Server haben der soap, wsdl verarbeitet? oder kann ich ein applicationserver schreiben der sich direkt über ein servlet zu einer db connectet. oder ist das wieder unsicher?


----------



## tfa (31. Jan 2008)

Das kannst Du machen wie Du willst, hauptsache es werden keine DB-Passwörter vom Applet zum Server geschickt.


----------



## Gast (31. Jan 2008)

sind den applicationsserver wie z.b tomcat sicher oder ist selbst davon abzuraten?


----------

